
Brazilian Shrunken Head Babies: Zika or Tdap? - walterbell
https://brazilianshrunkenheadbabies.wordpress.com/2016/01/17/the-story/
======
gus_massa
From the article:

> _The GSK product contains aluminum hydroxide, sodium chloride, residual
> formaldehyde, polysorbate 80 (Tween 80), along with the following growth
> mediums and process ingredients:_ [...]

"Sodium chloride" is table salt. Or they are trying to make the vaccines look
dangerous because they have too much chemicals, or they are just listing all
the ingredients without filtering the "dangerous" ones from the "safe" ones.
In either case, they missed dihydrogen monoxide.

------
DrScump
Why are they focusing on giving Tdap to the _mothers_ in the first place? I've
never heard of evidence that doing so would confer those immunities in the
womb.

